# No virtual disk... should I care?



## DannyC (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi
So I recently had a SSD installed. Now when the computer boots up I get a Marvell bios adapter screen page for about 2 seconds with a ‘No Virtual Disk!’ warning on it. Is this something I should be addressing?

Thanks

Dan


My setup is:
i7 950 (bloomfield)
Asus P6X58D-E motherboard
ATI Radeon 5700 series 
Western Digital 1TB HDD
Intel 120 GB 520 series SSD
24 GB Kingston RAM
Cooler master 650W PSU
Win 7 (64 bit)


----------



## Disparia (Aug 15, 2012)

My guess is that the SSD replaced a RAID array on the Marvell controller? It's looking for the disks that made up the array (virtual disk), but they are no longer installed.

In short, it's not hurting anything other than your boot times. If you wish to fix it, your manual should have information on it: http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_1366/P6X58DE

Or wait for someone with experience with that particular controller.


----------



## DannyC (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks Jizzler

I didn't have RAID installed before. When I got the machine back from the shop, the SSD wasn't properly installed and I was getting a 'device not recognised' in the Device Manager... I searched for the driver, it installed RAID, the SSD started working properly but I get the annoying message at log on.

I've had a look in BIOS, per the manual and can't see what the problem is, and I'm a little out of my depth, so rather than risk a stuff up, I'm willing to put up with the message and the slight delay if there is no harm being done.

Thanks for the advice.

DannyC


----------



## ltanken (Aug 21, 2012)

idn't have RAID installed before. When I got the machine back from the shop, the SSD wasn't properly installed and I was getting a 'device not recognised' in the Device Manager... I searched for the driver, it installed RAID, the SSD started working properly but I get the annoying message at log on.

I've had a look in BIOS, per the manual and


----------

